

You aren’t learning if you aren’t doing - jshakes
http://jshakespeare.com/you-arent-learning-if-you-arent-doing

======
LemonadeBoy
I agree with “build that will benefit you” benefits communicated in the right
way to your users, will get them to spread your venture on their own free
will. Learn, apply and track what you applied - repeat the cycle until
benefits are clear to everyone.

Applying what you learnt is far more important than just learning. That’s why
if it were up to me, I would change the long-standing slogan for Nike from
“Just Do It” to “Just Did It”.

